# walker lcd tv



## jango1975

does anybody have any idea if walker tvs sold in power city are any good
im looking of a 32 inch lcd mainly for my xbox 360 somthing arould 700 hundred euro ,saw this lovley one in power city called walker looks very nice


----------



## gebbel

Unlike the more reputable brands like Sony, Samsung, Toshiba etc., there are very little if any reviews on Walker LCD TV`s on the web. Personally speaking, I would pay €100- €200 extra for a better known model.


----------



## mrc

The only Walker LCds I have seen are the ones that Northwood Gym use....

They are only I'd say 16 inch screens but they look fine.


----------



## Old Jim

I have a Walker 32" LCD for about a year now. Seems perfectly fine although I've nothing to compare it to. I've never complained about picture quality and it has been reliable so far.


----------



## pudds

gebbel said:


> Unlike the more reputable brands like Sony, Samsung, Toshiba etc., there are very little if any reviews on Walker LCD TV`s on the web. Personally speaking, I would pay €100- €200 extra for a better known model.




3yrs on and I can't find any reviews for Walker televisions, there the only make that currently carry the Saorview status.  Had one of their dvd players once but it packed up within the year.   Don't think I could trust them again.


----------



## Sue Ellen

pudds said:


> 3yrs on and I can't find any reviews for Walker televisions, there the only make that currently carry the Saorview status.  Had one of their dvd players once but it packed up within the year.   Don't think I could trust them again.



Have you resurrected this thread because you are thinking of buying one?  Both myself and my mother have Walker TVs in the kitchen.  They include the DVD option and are fine.  When I saw the quality of the picture on her TV I decided to buy one because we needed a new one also.  I have a vague recollection that someone mentioned to me that they are made by Mitsubishi.

If I was buying a bigger screen say for the sitting room I would go for Panasonic.


----------



## pudds

Sue Ellen said:


> Have you resurrected this thread because *you are thinking of buying one*?  Both myself and my mother have Walker TVs in the kitchen.  They include the DVD option and are fine.  When I saw the quality of the picture on her TV I decided to buy one because we needed a new one also.  I have a vague recollection that someone mentioned to me that they are made by Mitsubishi.
> 
> If I was buying a bigger screen say for the sitting room I would go for Panasonic.




Yeah I was kinda considering it during a weak moment  as its the only make to currently carry the saorview label but as this thread  said 3yrs ago its hard to find any reviews for Walker televisions and nothing has changed since.  Makes me even more suspicious of the quality of Walker products.

Think I'll stick to Panasonic or Samsung


----------



## oldtimer

I bought a 'walker' 32" TV last week for €400. The dealer was selling me more expensive models but when I said it was for a bedroom he said the 'walker' would do fine. Excellent picture - one year guarantee - hope to get a good few years out of it.


----------



## Sue Ellen

oldtimer said:


> I bought a 'walker' 32" TV last week for €400. The dealer was selling me more expensive models but when I said it was for a bedroom he said the 'walker' would do fine. Excellent picture - one year guarantee - hope to get a good few years out of it.



Yeah, our one in the kitchen is grand and obviously the picture quality can't be that bad if the sport finatic here  uses it rather than goin to the sitting room for the bigger Panasonic screen.  The shed will sort out that soon though


----------



## fortune

I have a 31" Matsui, which is about 3 years old. Its running as it always did, but after seeing the difference in the newer higher quality ones I am off as soon as I can get ther readies together to get a Sony or Philips. Contrast of 60,000:1 is apparently what you're looking for. I tihnk this thing I have is only 1,000:1 and I think it represents the amount of possible colours on screen. If I were you, save the extra €200 and get a great make and happy xmas viewing


----------



## wishbone

We bought a Walker 21 inch old style TV when our youngest was 2 years old as we didn't want to invest in a mega bucks one in case kids wrecked it.  It cost 150e I think!  It lasted 2 years and then just simply died.  Next TV was a 400e, Samsung LCD, so far so good....it hasn't hit 2 years old yet, but we hope it will!!  Not sure I'd go for a Walker...


----------



## SparkRite

fortune said:


> Contrast of 60,000:1 is apparently what you're  looking for. I tihnk this thing I have is only 1,000:1 and I think it  represents the amount of possible colours on screen.



Nothing to do with the amount of colours but rather how black is black and how white is white.........

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070802063436AATcrFN

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_the_contrast_ratio_on_widescreen_TVs_mean


----------



## BLOB

*mpeg4*

hi folks,
RTE will be going digital within the next two years and it is important to get 
a tv with Mpeg4 qualities......... and also ready for irish digital.
Seemingly some tv's do not have this quality and are being sold more cheaply
just to get them out of the market before everyone finds out !!

if you have a tv without the above qualities you will need a conversion box
working out at almost 200euro unfitted.

so there !!


----------

